# Please watch this chaps



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It came on my youtube to watch email this morning.

If you like Steven Fry or not, it is important for you men to listen to him.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It has been widely shown on TV here Jan. Hopefully, though, some YouTube coverage will reach another audience. 


How good was that nurse to invite him for a general health check up "while you are here". It is widely recognised that the health professionals have to use these wiley tactics on men.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is supposed to be easy to detect, I have had my PSA checked several times over the last 6 years, it has increased slightly each year until last year when I had a MRI, CT, and various other scans, cancer was detected so next was a biopsy, stupidly I looked that up on YouTube *DON'T* in actuality it was painless, all in the mind after reading and watching, the results are I have a very low grade prostate cancer, so low, they are considering not calling it cancer now, which to me is not a good idea as it'll get shelved in mens eyes and not checked regularly as we get older, I was told that most men die with prostate cancer, if you live long enough, but not of it.

Another plus ??? was they detected bone lesions at the base of my spine, I have been saying I had a bad back for decades, now I have proof.


----------

